# Frame Weight and accuracy



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Does having a heavier frame aid accuracy rather than shooting a lighter weight frame?


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I feel more comfortable with a frame that has a little heft to it. But I am just as accurate with big or tiny shooters. Maybe varies on the I individual?


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

I can't think of a mechanical reason why it would... There is something satisfying about a heavier frame though...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It is a matter of personal preference so I choose feather light . I forget it's in my pocket .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I feel the size of slingshot should be according to your hand size. I actually sent a picture of my hand size to Pocket Predator. To me it's like the correct size of ball bat, pool cue, baseball glove. Shooting a bow is another good example, size draw weight and release. To have full controll of the slingshot is one of two of the most important aspects of slingshots. The second is the release. I don't feel weight other than a matter of preference matters. I'm not an expert, but I don't think anyone has ever struggled with shooting a slingshot as much as I have. I also feel you you are less likely to cant the slingshot with the appropriate size shooter.


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

I think think it depends on how it fits your hand but to me it does not make a difference.
Tom


----------



## stuticius (Oct 18, 2015)

I've only been shooting again for the last month I got back into it So I can hunt while hiking so for me lighter is better also it seems to me that if you have the right band set a light frame would make it easier to hold a draw for the perfect shot at your game but it sure feels good to pull out monster frames for a day of targets with some buddies


----------

